# battonage and aging on lees



## laxmaster1 (Sep 19, 2012)

In general, when are these two techniques used in winemaking/for what grape/style wine/etc,, and in particular their usage in chardonnay and cab sauv varietals, if at all? Thx, Paul


----------



## robie (Sep 19, 2012)

Not generally utilized in heavy reds like a cab, but it is used often in chardonnays. It also is not typical in aromatic whites, like a Riesling, although you will see it in very special cases. It tends to significantly reduce or remove the aromatic aspects.

Some Pinot Noirs go through this process for a short period of time.

Just lees aging by itself really smooths out a chard; somewhat like MLF will. Both lees aging and stirring gives the wine a yeasty, biscuity flavor; not what every Chard drinker enjoys. These will tend to suppress any fruitiness of a Chardonnay, resulting in more of a Burgundian style (smooth but fruitless!!! in my opinion).

The amount of this flavor depends on how long the wine is subjected to these. I like the results when the wine is lees aged and stirred (once a week) for no more than about 6 weeks, which is considered a very short period of time.

Get on the internet and read up on this. There is quite a bit out there. Once you do, split a Chardonnay batch in half; do one half with lees aging and stirring; do the other in the normal fashion. Let the wines age for a few months, then try each. 

Also, you can taste the wine each week and note how the flavor is changing, so you can better determine when to stop the process.

If you try it, let us know how it all turns out.

I might add that in Burgundy, some wine makers will leave a chardonnay on the yeast lees for over two years, never stirring.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 19, 2012)

I like to leave my Chardonel on the fine lees aging (no stirring) for about 1-2 months - it helps smooth it out and it is really long enough to remove the fruitiness of the grape either...

Seyval and Vidal wines have been known to do this as well - but like robie said - not common in red wines - but it might be something to try in a Norton - to help smooth out the high acidic bite that is common with a norton..


----------



## joeswine (Sep 19, 2012)

*Lee less*

Robie,s right on the money,dito!


----------



## laxmaster1 (Sep 19, 2012)

thx for the quick, informative replies...........


----------



## robie (Sep 19, 2012)

winemaker_3352 said:


> and it is really long enough to remove the fruitiness of the grape either...



I think you meant to say "and it is really NOT long ..."
True. It's more the addition of the stirring (battonage) that brings on the yeasty taste and suppresses the fruitiness.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 19, 2012)

robie said:


> I think you meant to say "and it is really NOT long ..."
> True. It's more the addition of the stirring (battonage) that brings on the yeasty taste and suppresses the fruitiness.



Yes i did - thanks!!!


----------



## MalvinaScordaad (Sep 19, 2012)

laxmaster1 said:


> In general, when are these two techniques used in winemaking/for what grape/style wine/etc,, and in particular their usage in chardonnay and cab sauv varietals, if at all? Thx, Paul



Battonage is a regular practice with Barrel Fermenting Chardonnay. But it is interesting if you employ battonage on fine lees of Reds big ones included ( after the first initial racking ) during MLF you will create a smoother and more elegant wine. Usually a nice stirring twice a week is sufficient but make no mistake it does make a difference. 
Malvina


----------

